# Making ABT's and reheating?



## ismoke (May 9, 2010)

I've got a company picnic next weekend, and I was going to bring some ABT's. However, I won't be able to do them the day of. I was curious if and how you would tackle this. I haven't had much luck reheating ABT's in the past, but if there's ever any left it's one or two, and I just put them in the microwave. How would a batch hold up being reheated in the oven??

Any ideas would be appreciated!

Edit: it's a picnic, not a pickup, lol


----------



## jrichv (May 9, 2010)

That's a good question, as I always seem to cook more ABT's than necessary - as if that's possible?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've been just re-heating them at home or work in a microwave oven - and they're never as good as when the first come off the CG.  However, I don't know of a better way to do it a day or two after the original cook?


----------



## jethro (May 9, 2010)

I've never tried reheating but if you have leftovers...try them cold right out of the fridge...AWESOME!


----------



## fire it up (May 9, 2010)

They never seem to reheat as good as when they come off fresh.
Best way I have found is reheated on the smoker, offset on a grill would probably work too but other than that I haven't found a really good way to reheat them.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

You are correct they are never as good reheated but I have had pretty good success reheating them in the oven. They seem to get pretty soggy if you reheat them in the microwave.


----------



## abchristy (May 10, 2010)

When I bring into work for lunches I warm them up in a crock pot.


----------



## ddave (May 10, 2010)

I think the reason reheated ABTs kind of turn some people off is that the bacon gets limp.  If you could reheat them in an oven then pop them under a broiler for a few minutes to crisp the bacon, that would be work good, I think. 

Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (May 10, 2010)

I was hoping for a new and better way to re-heat the ABt's for I haven't found a good way yet and we just eat them right out of the refrig. Now the broiler sounds pretty good to me. I really don't care for the micro that much.


----------

